# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Before and After 9 months of training with 3 Month Cycle

## martywest17

Gday GUys...

This is a before and after shot of 9 months of training. first photo i weighed 115kgs. I trained for 6 months and then jumped on a Cycle for 12 weeks and this "after" photo was taken 3 weeks after finishing my Cycle. i Weigh 90kgs now.

Go Hard or Go Home.

----------


## gearbox

wow...that is incredible...great job man...TOTAL transformation

----------


## dtob

Fantastic ! 
You've done very well indeed !
Total transformation !!!

----------


## MacLean

That's an incredible transformation mate, something to be very proud of?

How about posting your training programme on/off cycle and your cycle?

----------


## ajordana

wow man! simply amazing results.. i hope i can see such dramatic results from my first cycle. what was your diet/cycle like?

----------


## martywest17

Well guys... I just started the gym back in Jan/Feb doing Roughly 4 days a Week.. (mon-Chest and Tri's, Tue-Back & Bi's, Wed-Legs, Thur- Sholders). I snuck in a little bit of Cardio at the end of these days Mainly 10-20 mins of Treadmill Just walking.. Not much Cradio at all... And Friday's was at the pub drinking Heavily... for the First 5-6 months that was my routine with no real diet... i just ate what ever... had a protein shake accasionally... but ate like Usual. I didn't care what i ate.. id eat sandwiches to mc Donalds to ham and cheese sandwiches. 

about a month b4 Started my Cycle. I was about 96-98kg's so i thought i best loose some weight before i start the juice so i kept the same routine but made it a rule i would do at least 20mins of cardio after exercise and i started eat well. Nothing Fatty. i got down to about 89kgs and jumped on the juice. My cycle was Suss and Deca . i was on 1 Mil a week injected every monday. I was on a 12 week cycle with week 7,8,9 increasing my suss to 2 mils a week. Injected monday and wednesday. 

I changed my Diet and ate stricked. i ate:

Breakfast:
8am - 6 boiled egss

10.30am - Protien shake (whey) Protien Shake whey - 48gs Protien

12pm - Steamed Veggie (Carrots, cabbage, broccoli, collie flower, beans, brussel sprouts) i Steamed all these veggies on sunday night a froze for a weeks supply. 5 Days (mon-friday)
With Either Chicken Breast, Tuna or Kangaroo Meat.

2.30 - Some Fruit - Apple, 

5pm - Protein shake (whey) - 48gs Protein 2gs Carbs

6pm Gym

Protein shake (whey) - 48gs Protein 2gs Carbs - Protein Bar

8pm - Steamed Veggies with chicken breast, Beaf.

I ate this for the whole Cycle for 12 weeks. On the weekends my diet would be nothing like this, I tried to et healthy but would go out to dinner and eat what ever. I cut the alcohol out as much as possible but on a friday night here and there i would get pissed. U know how it is.

I also Started Training hard when it came to the end of my cycle when i started seeing some really crazy results but still needed to loose some fat i started going to the gym in the morning aswell and the afternoons. i would train every morning doing cardio with weights in the afternoon. EVERYDAy. i also was doing cardio on saturday mornings with even a game of indoor soccer one day after the gym.. 11 visits to the gym a week and a indoor soccer game. which wasn't to bad as i had the juice to motivate me and keep me going. 

In all.... i put on about 8kgs of muscle during my Cycle and then now that i have finished the juice i have trimmed that 8kgs off and now I'm at 89kgs.....

i hope this makes sense. if it doesn't please let me know and ill try my best to explain anything...

I hope this helps anyone get good results as i loved reading peoples diets, Programs b4 i started and it helped a lot as you can see...

Stay strong people. Stick to it and you will get RESULTS..!!!!!

----------


## martywest17

PS... i tried to cut carbs out of my diet as i did not want to put on too much size and my wife doesn't know i hit the juice and i didn't want to make it too obvious... LOL

----------


## IrishMuscle

Looking great, hope I get put on that amount muscle when I run a cycle  :Smilie:

----------


## Kawigirl

Fantastic job!!!! Pinnacle of dedication

----------


## Boxtrot

excellent! exactly what i would like to do.

so u gained muscle whilst on a cutting diet due to suss and deca . is this correct?

----------


## OnTheSauce

beast mode bro. you did it right.

----------


## cocoleveo7686

good job

----------


## csavage0

great work man

----------


## sjm1968

Big change looking good 
Cheers

----------


## Toefl101

Bro you kidding me that's amazing good job.

----------


## Twin

VEry nice gains!

----------


## spiketannin

strong jaw bro

----------


## reflexx

Wow man that is seriously a transformation! Goodjob man!

----------


## Growingmuscles

What cycle were you on in 2011?

----------


## MuscleScience

Holy thread revive batman lol

----------


## Mr. Small

The OP hasn't logged for almost 5 years

----------

